# 5 cách trị rụng tóc tại nhà, đơn giản và hiệu quả



## MoonLight (20/8/18)

*Bằng những nguyên liệu từ thiên nhiên, bạn sẽ thoát khỏi tình trạng tóc gãy rụng nhanh chóng và hiệu quả.*

Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân dẫn đến tình trạng rụng tóc như di truyền, lão hóa, thiếu hụt dinh dưỡng, nhiễm trùng da đầu hay do lạm dụng các phương pháp làm đẹp. Theo đó, tùy vào tình trạng rụng tóc khác nhau mà có những phương pháp điều trị dành riêng cho từng người. 

Tuy nhiên, trong tự nhiên có rất nhiều nguyên liệu có thể ngăn ngừa rụng tóc và kích thích tóc mọc. Chỉ với các công thức dưới đây, bạn sẽ sở hữu mái tóc dày mượt và giảm rụng hiệu quả.

*5 nguyên liệu thiên nhiên trị rụng tóc hiệu quả*

*Bưởi*
Trong bưởi có chứa một lượng nhỏ các vitamin A, C, B1, canxi, sắt và kẽm; rất tốt trong việc nuôi dưỡng tóc. 

Bạn có thể gội đầu bằng vỏ bưởi phơi khô hoặc hòa 40ml tinh dầu bưởi nguyên chất với 20ml tinh dầu hương nhu vào một lít dầu dừa tinh khiết. Sau đó, bạn làm ướt da đầu, sử dụng khoảng 15-20ml hỗn hợp trên massage lên vùng rụng tóc; ủ 20-30 phút và gội sạch với dầu gội đầu.

Áp dụng 3 lần/tuần, bạn sẽ thấy tác dụng tuyệt vời của bưởi đối với điều trị rụng tóc.

_

_
_Sở hữu mái tóc dày với tinh dầu hoặc vỏ bưởi - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Tỏi*
Tỏi là nguyên liệu thiên nhiên hàng đầu dành cho việc chăm sóc mái tóc của bạn. Bên cạnh có khả năng kháng khuẩn và chống oxy hóa thì theo nhiều nghiên cứu, chỉ với việc hàng ngày đắp tỏi lên chỗ da đầu bị rụng tóc, tóc sẽ mọc lại dần dần chỉ trong vài tuần.

Bạn cần chà ép hoặc nghiền nát tỏi, massage vào da đầu giúp tăng tuần hoàn máu và kích thích quá trình mọc tóc. 

_

_
_Kích thích mọc tóc bằng tỏi là phương pháp dân gian vô cùng hiệu nghiệm - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Dầu dừa*
Đây là nguyên liệu quen thuộc với nhiều chị em trong việc chăm sóc sắc đẹp từ dưỡng môi, dưỡng mi đến dưỡng tóc và đặc biệt là trị rụng tóc.

Trong dầu dừa chứa các dưỡng chất như magie, canxi, beta-carotene, vitamin D, A, K giúp cho việc hấp thụ hồi phục mái tóc khô xơ, kích thích tóc mọc nhanh hơn và hạn chế tóc gãy rụng.

_

_
_Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Bạn cần lấy 10ml dầu dừa ra chén nhỏ, chấm tăm bông rồi xoay tròn vào từng vùng nhỏ khoảng bằng đồng xu trên da dầu khô. Muốn dầu dừa thấm đều bạn chỉ cần massege da đầu nhẹ nhàng.

Cách thứ hai, phù hợp hơn với cô nàng da dầu là sau khi gội đầu, chờ tóc khô khoảng 80%, cho dầu vào chai xịt, xịt từ chân đến ngọn tóc, massege tóc và ủ qua đêm. Sáng thức dậy, nhớ gội đầu sạch nếu bạn không muốn tóc bị bết dầu.

*Lô hội*
Nha đam hay lô hội có tác dụng dưỡng ẩm da đầu, giảm sưng viêm do cháy nắng hoặc bị bỏng, phục hồi và tái tạo. Khi có một da đầu khỏe, sẽ có một mái tóc bóng mượt và óng ả.

Dùng từ 2-3 lá lô hội, tách lấy phần gel bên trong, bỏ vào xay nhuyễn cùng 3 thìa nhỏ mật ong. Thoa đều hỗn hợp từ chân tóc đến ngọn tóc. Ủ tóc khoảng 30 phút rồi gội sạch lại với dầu gội đầu. Chăm chỉ thực hiện liệu pháp này 2-3 lần/ tuần, qua 3 tháng bạn sẽ cảm nhận sự thay đổi tích cực từ mái tóc.

*Bồ kết*
Bồ kết là loại quả rất có lợi cho mái tóc. Từ xưa, chị em phụ nữ đã lấy bồ kết nấu nước gội đầu để có mái tóc suôn mượt và đen dài. Chính là vì trong quả bồ kết có chứa các chất flavonozit và saporatein giúp tóc mọc nhanh và điều trị rụng tóc hiệu quả.

_

_
_Gội đầu bằng bồ kết giúp tóc giảm gãy rụng - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Lưu ý khi điều trị rụng tóc*
Cần nhận biết tình trạng rụng tóc bằng cách theo dõi lượng tóc rụng mỗi ngày. Theo nghiên cứu, nếu mỗi ngày tóc rụng dưới 100 sợi vẫn được xem là hiện tượng sinh lí bình thường.

Không nên tạo kiểu tóc với các phương pháp sử dụng nhiệt độ cao; nhuộm, uốn, duỗi cũng khiến cho tóc rụng nhiều hơn. Tác động của những việc này khiến cho các lớp lipid và lớp vảy keratin bị ảnh hưởng làm lõi tóc bị khô, nang tóc teo.

Ngoài ra, nên lựa chọn dầu gội đầu phù hợp để loại bỏ bụi bẩn, làm sạch tóc. Thường xuyên ăn uống đầy đủ dinh dưỡng, ngủ đủ 8 tiếng/ngày, không cột tóc quá chặt, cung cấp dưỡng chất thiết yếu cho mái tóc cũng giúp hiện tượng rụng tóc của bạn giảm đi rõ rệt.
​_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

